# June 7-8 2014, NY Bee Wellness 2 day workshop; Wappinger Falls NY, Stony Kill Farm



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

If members from your club or group are thinking of registering for the June workshop, do not delay! Spaces are filling up.


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

Over 2 weeks to go!

There are a few spaces still open for this highly informative hands-on workshop.

http://nybeewellness.org/june-78-workshop/


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

Still a few spaces left! Now open to out of state beekeepers and solo students. A great opportunity.
Good for eastern NY, Hudson Valley beekeepers.

Contact: [email protected]


----------

